# Video from the Onion Lake ATV Rally - May 2, 2010



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Please feel free to leave some comments.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice videos! :rockn: Looks like ya'll had a good time! My buddy had Swamplites on his Brute and that's the reason he took them off and bought Silverbacks... that first video where the guy just kinda sat there floating and not going anywhere... my buddy's brute did the same thing and almost tipped over... you could tell the performance difference from the swamplites to the mudzillas in your videos


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

awesome vids, I agree...i just got rid of swamplites for outlaws. swamplites are a happy medium but i prefer more lug. IMO


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah we had a blast. The SwampLites are an awesome all around tire, but definitely not suited for this type of mud. I want something a little more aggressive like the Mudzilla or maybe Backs, or Outlaws. And oh yeah I forgot to post earlier, I'm the guy on the blue Brute. I took the videos of Jay on the Red and he took the vids of me.


----------



## yugoboss (Feb 4, 2010)

Great Vids.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice stuff, Looks like fun!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great video, but those wheelies....I dunno, they freak me out.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey D, at least they were wearing helmets!! :bigok:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

nice videos. looks like a good time. keep the vids coming:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome stuff!! :rockn: lake looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Hey D, at least they were wearing helmets!! :bigok:


Of course....they're Canadians


----------

